# 20 Gal Shrimp/Pleco



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi. I am looking into turning one of my new 20's into a planted pleco/shrimp sanctuary. hehe... I was just curious what people would reccommend for the carpet. I like anything grassy looking. REally I just want a nice crapet of grass and a crypt later. Does anyone know if there are beneifts to choosing HC or Dwarf Sword(If I can even find it).

Anyway just looking for some help getting this started as I have always had cichlids and this will be an all new adventure!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

They look nice and add some natural filtration to your water - oh and your fish and shrimps will love live plants =)


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

What kind of lighting and CO2 setup are you planning?
Most carpet plants don't grow that nice without CO2. HC for example will become weak and brittle and break off easily so the pleco will eventually unearth everything (if grown without CO2).

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Really? Thougth good lighting would do. Ok... So what would be reccommended for a 20 gal/75watt Daylight Bulb x 2. that would work with shrimp and pleco's?


----------

